# Sun 600



## xScorch Muffinx (May 30, 2010)

I have an old Polaroid Sun 600 Insta-film camera and I haven't been able to find ANY film for it. I checked CVS, Wallgreens, Wallmart, and some other stores and can't find it anywhere, does anyone know of a place where I could buy some?







(by the way, this was taken by my phone. )


----------



## PJL (May 30, 2010)

Google it and pray for a good price.  Single packs on Amazon are going for about $40-50.


----------



## xScorch Muffinx (May 30, 2010)

PJL said:


> Google it and pray for a good price.  Single packs on Amazon are going for about $40-50.



Jeez.... I can't afford that.
Damn. I was really hoping to use it a lot. Oh well, I'll just see if I can get my hands on my Grandfather's 35mm.


----------



## malkav41 (May 31, 2010)

Polaroid stopped making the film last year.


----------



## Mike_E (May 31, 2010)

It would be cheaper to just buy an SLR.  Or a Rangefinder.

Pick a brand and watch eBay and Craig's list.  You can also try goodwill.com.  I haven't bought from them but they tend to have good prices.  Everything on sale there is a donation and I don't know that the people doing the listing could tell whether or not the item actually worked but if you are willing to take a chance...


----------



## PJL (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Mike.  I'm finding cheap 35 mm cameras constantly on craigslist, especially if you don't mind an older Canon AE-1 or other manual focus, manual film mechanism camera that has some level of automation.  The Canon Elan 7 in my sig I got with a battery pack in like new condition for $75 because some guy was just dumping his really nice film gear to switch to digital.  Nikon F series and N series film cameras, as well as Pentax, Olympus, and Minolta, are all good options, as well.  Since you haven't really bought into a brand-specific system, take a look at every 35mm SLR you can find and do some quick Google searches of it.  You can end up landing a really nice camera for under $50 in some instances.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 31, 2010)

Look around here. It's a group bringing back Instant film. There's some expired Polaroid available as well as the first of the new stuff. Kinda freaky and artsy,not your everyday film. What's available now is a monochrome item that's apparently finicky for temp and time. They even have the blessing of Polaroid. Polaroid has also introduced an new instant camera with a business card sized format. Please buy some so they'll keep working on it.


----------



## compur (May 31, 2010)

Polaroid announced January 2010 that they would be bringing back 600 film
as well as a new line of cameras for it.

_"The Polaroid Color 600 Instant Film will work with both classic and new 
Polaroid cameras and will be offered in packs of 10 pictures."_

They also have a new Polaroid 300 film/camera which they say is available 
now.


----------

